# JSP Textfeld ein-/ausblenden



## Java_vd (14. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte in eine jsp Textfelder einfügen die erst bei bestimmten Voraussetzungen eingeblendet werden.
zb habe ich hier ein select:


```
Hersteller:	 <select name="manufactory" size="0" >
				 <option>einblenden</option>
                                 <option>ausblenden</option>
				 </select>
```

so, und wenn ich da jetzt auf einblenden bin sollen die Textfelder eingeblendet werden oder halt Beschreibbar.
Über ein Bsp. Programm würde ich mich freuen 

Gruss Java_vd


----------



## brauner1990 (14. Mrz 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Javascript?


----------



## Java_vd (14. Mrz 2012)

Ja hab ich auch schon versucht leider hat es nicht geklappt hat einer vllt. ein kleines Bsp oder tipp wie man es machen könnte? 

ich hab das versucht mit einer if abfrage, hab leider der Code schon gelöscht. 

gruß


----------



## brauner1990 (15. Mrz 2012)

Soll das Feld nur ausgeblendet werden und der "verbrauchte Platz" leer bleiben oder auch freigegeben werden?

Für viele schöne grafische Animationen und ähnliches ist JQuery meine Wahl, aber da bist du hier eindeutig im falschen Forum gelandet ... ;-)


----------

